# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Отзывы

## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Девочки, дорогие и хорошие. Можно обратиться с просьбой? Если вы приобретали наш материал, и он вам понравился или не понравился- оставьте свой отзыв, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. Для нас важно КАЖДОЕ мнение. Есть ли смысл продолжать дальше выставлять свои работы? За лето накопилось несколько "вещей", но... не знаю... нужны ли мы...
Поэтому, если не жалко- напишите. С уважением и любовью Татьяна Норская :Oj:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Если вы приобретали наш материал, и он вам понравился или не понравился- оставьте свой отзыв, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.


Танюша! материал твой не приобретала! НО... видела в реалии на Сибириаде - 2014!!!
Поэтому, думаю, любой ваш материал всегда пройдет на - УРА!!!!
Такого позитива я хапанула!!!

----------

